# WARNING -- champions way billing company



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 7, 2006)

School owners -- avoid the Champions Way billing company at all costs.  

They advertise their software and service in MA Success and have a strong web presence and seem like a good deal.  I signed up with them last September and have had 7 months of appalling service and downright dishonesty for my trouble.

That's the short version.  For anybody interested, the long version follows:

1.  September I sign up for their services, get the startup package, dot my Is, cross my Ts.

2.  October I try and run billing through the service.  Doesn't work.  I call in and find out there was a form that got missed first time around.  I figure cool, probably my fault, send in the form.

3.  November I try and run billing through the service.  Doesn't work.  I call in and find out there was a glitch on their end.  At this point I try to cancel my account.  I'm told by a manager that, if I'll give them one more chance, they'll fix everything and if things didn't work they'll cancel my account.

4.  December I spend getting my software completely up to speed.  Imput all the information, double check everything.

5.  January I try and run billing through the service.  Visa and MC work, but AmEx doesn't.  When I call to ask why, I'm told it was because I ordered a reversal of the setup charge.  Further investigation discovers that in fact, it was an error on their end that turns up the same error message in their database as if I had done so.  I hadn't.  At this point, I call them on their promise at which point the manager _denies having made such a promise_.  

6.  Feb til Now I'm still fighting to be released from the 12 month service contract.  

Seriously, do not do business with these people.  They have some slick software, but their account management is terrible and the management is dishonest.

Feel free to contact me if you have any questions.


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 8, 2006)

I've been looking at them for about a year now. I'm pretty satisfied with my own setup, but am expanding and am allways looking at whats out there. Lately I have been getting some pretty aggressive calls about theri products. I'm a very easygoing guy, but when sales people who can't take the time to learn t ospeak at the very least proper english start pushing on me over the phone, not letting me get off the phone and such, it really ruins my view of their services. I hate hanging up on people but I've had to do that twice now.

I do like the idea of their services though.
7sm


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 8, 2006)

recently communicated with dawn barnes, who used to use their stuff.  she's moving over to united professionals' YouBill service.  you might want to check them out if you're in the market.

me, i won't need a billing service for another 50 students or so.


----------



## RevIV (May 21, 2006)

I called them and told them i wanted to get a database set up like the one they had and was not going to use their billing system and stay with my own.. they kept me on the phone for an hour and a half and ignored my questions and were down right rude.  They proceded to give me the script on the billing for more than half the time even though i kept telling them to skip to what i wanted to hear.  Plus now you have to use there system entirely with the cheapest one being $200. a month..  Stay away.
Jesse


----------



## Kwanjang (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the input on Champions way. I use ASF Int. So far, so good.
Anyone fimiliar with ASF?


----------



## shinbushi (Oct 20, 2008)

I have never had a major problem with ChampionsWay.  a few minor here and there.  The only problem I have is that I have to do all the follow up, which is OK but more and more I want to out source more.  But Ireally like their new software coming out (I am beta testing it).  I met ASF at the NAPMA Extreme Success Academy and really liked what they had to offer.  But I looked online at complaints and there are a lot.  link.  i expect some but man.  To compare I looked at EFC who is the oldest in the industry and could not find any easily.  I really had to did to find them.


----------



## supershifu4 (Dec 17, 2014)

i jsut found out that they have been charging me since may of 2012 88 dollars a month for no reson at all they deposit 10 dollars and take out 33 then 10 again then takwe out 33 i never get the 10 dollars and then they take out 33 three times a month what a rip off lookout if your ready to get raped financialy by these guys man i have to file charges to get my money back. they didnt get my webpage going in one year and they laughed at me when i asked them to explian why they just did what they wanted.. i though it was my bussness.. they put the same picture in all the webpages and then put a repeat on all the webpages it looked like a kingarder did it..


----------



## Balrog (Dec 18, 2014)

As long as we are giving out warnings......Never do business with Northern Leasing.  They finance credit card readers and once they get you on an autopay, they will NOT let you out of it.  I'm gonna have to get a lawyer and sue the bastards.


----------

